# Redfish on Fire



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Great times. Fishing with da kids makes it that much better


----------



## Onlyfinol (Mar 30, 2021)

Great time! Great memories with your kids. Congrats!


----------



## mpk1996 (Aug 6, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Natemanz (Jul 22, 2017)

tractortitan said:


>


awesome!!


----------



## 239_LT25 (Jul 26, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## The Dandy Dory (Aug 30, 2021)

Wicked awesome!!!


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Well done dad and angler.....


----------



## Nickbeecher710 (Jun 4, 2018)

I am looking forward to these days with my two boys! A few more years then it’s go time


----------



## zackfrazier (Nov 30, 2020)

That is awesome. Good way to make lasting memories.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

zackfrazier said:


> That is awesome. Good way to make lasting memories.


Thanks!!


----------

